# Restoring vintage Batavus "Aristocrat" - Need info.



## ClassicCyclist (May 5, 2014)

Hello All! 

I am new to this forum. I'm doing research concerning some classic bikes I've recently acquired and would love to talk to more wiser/knowledgable folks who know more about these than I do. 

Recently acquired a "barn-bike" that needs lots of TLC. Unable to find much info on it online. Still seeking more answers like dating the bike and finding replacement parts. 

From what I was able to gather... the bike is a vintage Batavus "Aristocrat" - men's. Nameplate says "Made in Holland by Batavus - Aristocrat - designed by Scheuer New York" - The serial number stamp on bike tube is 2762. 

It looks like i'll need some tires and maybe some new brake pads and cables. Also it seems to be missing it's original seat. I'd like to know what that looked like as well. It still has what seems to be original paint job and rims. Photo attached. 

Can anyone forward me some info? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 10, 2014)

Wow, that's neat! I haven't seen that particular frame before. Normally, bikes like this, Euro versions of American middleweights, can be attributed to Daimler/Puch/Steyr. They had factories in W.Germany and Austria. This one is similar to theirs, but I don't know if Batavus was related to their group.


----------

